# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  galizien/cantabrien?

## Gast

kenn jemand diese gebiete wie siehts mit wind nd wellen aus?
wr froh ber ne auskunft.
danke

----------


## Gast

War dieses oder letztes Jahr mal ein Bericht im surf-magazin. Weiss aber nicht mehr in welcher Ausgabe. Wre sonst auch an weiteren Infos interessiert.
Gruess boedi

----------


## Gast

aber da steht nichts bercampings oder windwahrscheinlich keit oderob man mim womo wild stehn kann.

----------


## Gast

hi,

von september bis mrz hat es geile wellen und vor allem im frhling viel wind. guter windsurfspot ist laredo, liegt zwischen bilbao und santander. wellenreitspots hat es wie sand am meer.... 
in der surf war letztes jahr ein beitrag ber "kantabrien".
lohnt sich brigens echt, da einen roadtrip zu machen: wunderbare landschaft, billig, gutes essen, viel zu sehen und bis anfangs juli fast keine touristen. die wellen msst ihr also nur mit den locals teilen, was an den haupt-spots mhsam sein kann, sonst aber kein problem sein sollte.
viel spass !!

----------


## Gast

ach ja, falls da in der surf nichts steht: wild campen ist meines wissens kein problem. habe schon viele leute in spanien wild campen sehen. windstatistik kann ich dir nicht geben, aber im frhjahr hat's viele strme mit bis zu 9 bft. und ich denke mal, dass du mrz/april sicher jeden zweiten tag auf's wasser gehen kannst. bei schnwetter gibt's in laredo eine thermik. windsurfer hab ich sonst auch in santander selbst, in Liencres, und in Guernica (bei Mundaka) gesehen...... 
aloha 
chris

----------


## Gast

hi,

war in galizien und im norden von portugal. infos ber meine mail adr-da zu viele wichtige und schne sachen zu beschreiben sind. lohnt sich......60% wind mit 5null und kleiner!!!!

ole_petersen@westlb.de

----------


## Gast

Hallo Ole,
bin am stbern ber Infos zu Galizien und dem Norden von Portugal. Ich will im Juni 2004 fr 3 Wochen zum Windsurfen hinfahren. 

Hast Du gute Tipps?

Gruss 
Rdiger_Schulz
>hi, 
>
>war in galizien und im norden 
>von portugal. infos ber meine 
>mail adr-da zu viele wichtige 
>und schne sachen zu beschreiben 
>sind. lohnt sich......60% wind mit 
>5null und kleiner!!!! 
>
>ole_petersen@westlb.de

----------

